# how do i find out my maintenance calorie intake



## dannygeale (Mar 25, 2007)

how do i find out my maintenance calorie intake 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


hey guys and gals 
8 months ago i went on a vlcd and i thought i was going well ive lost 39 kgs 
my fitness is very good my boxing trainer is telling me for a guy my size ...
the only problem is i havent lost weight in jus over 8 weeks im eating 2100 calories a day and burning 4000 or so most days .

ive been told to find my maintenance calorie intake and eat at maintance for a week or so and start cutting again to kick start weight loss again every thing i have read has said i need to have 3500 to 4000 calories aday to maintain weight and but i was told everyone is different so how do i find my 
maintenance calorie intake...:wits ive never had to lose weight before 

everyone sez eat salad lean meat the weight will jus fall off well its not any more and i feel i should be losing weight my trainer reckon i should be too 
i wanna have a fight soon and i think i would be really good with 15 to 20 kgs lighter then what i am now 

please help me stuggling to lose weight


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2007)

A rough idea would 15-17 cals per pound of BW.

However there are a lot of variables that can skew that.  There are some toys out there that can tell you your BMR, however they are pretty expensive.

Ideally you could increase your cals each week, to find the number.  I wouldn't even worry about eating at maint for a week.  Just increase your cals ( obviously good clean cals)  I would work on eating some more carbs as well during this period.


----------

